# What Was Your Favorite Show Last Season?



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

What show was your favorite last season? Mine was Tracy Ullman’s State of The Union. It was hilarious. I first saw a clip on youtube.com/watch?v=v6ooIW09kRM that my friend showed me and since then I was hooked on the show. I watched every episode and then just this week I bought the first season of it on dvd. Tracy ullman is so funny. I remember when she was doing her earlier shows and the Simpsons was playing between it. Has anyone seen the show? What are your opinions?
Joe VE


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

My favorites: All CSI's (NY,LV and Miami), Without A trace, The Unit, Criminal Minds, Knight Rider, Numbers, Heroes, Chuck, Smallville and others :yes:


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Without question, it was "Bones." I have not been eager to wait for a show till the following week since the X - Files. And that my change, because "Fringe" looks really good. Also, TNT`s "Raising the Bar."


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

I think heroes and lost!!! I love heroes!!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

For me it was NCIS and House............:T


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

I hear you guys. I did get into the original CSI with Grisham. A very good show which i now watch as well.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tcarcio said:


> For me it was NCIS ............:T


I think you like Abby and Ziva, Right???


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I wonder ....What happened with Cane??? (remember that show on CBS) :scratchhead:

It was getting really interesting, but then, there was the writers strike and disappeared.....:yes:


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Not familiar with Cane.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

deacongreg said:


> Not familiar with Cane.


Here is some information about it ...http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0955250/ ...I wonder if they'll continue with the series, I really like it :yes:


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Here is some information about it ...http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0955250/ ...I wonder if they'll continue with the series, I really like it :yes:


Thanks, I`ll check it out.

www.hometheaterreview.com/audio-video-brands/stargate-cinema.php


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Much as I hate to admit it,.... I was really starting to enjoy The Sara Conner Chronicles. My last guilty pleasure was Smallville,... now it's Sara. I really enjoyed this years season opener; Samson and Delilah, opening sequence and music was great.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

nova said:


> Much as I hate to admit it,.... I was really starting to enjoy The Sara Conner Chronicles. My last guilty pleasure was Smallville,... now it's Sara. I really enjoyed this years season opener; Samson and Delilah, opening sequence and music was great.


Never checked out Sarah, but I still have the pilot that followed my Giants Super Bowl victory on my dvr. I better watch it.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Gotta go with "Supernatural". I'm a sucker for all movies/shows occult, and this one did the job for me. The first season was probably best as the "scariest" (my wife wouldn't watch it after I had her watch the "Bloody Mary" episode).

The current season is probably the next best. The current storyline has me grinding my teeth for the next episode.

Other shows that I like:

Chuck
Smallville (still a guilty pleasure)
Big Bang Theory -- best sit com in a LONG time 
Lost
Dexter -- if you haven't seen it yet, you should
Psych
Pushing Daisies -- there hasn't been anything this original in a long time. Too bad it's kaput.
Reaper -- remember occult?


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

JCD said:


> Gotta go with "Supernatural". I'm a sucker for all movies/shows occult, and this one did the job for me. The first season was probably best as the "scariest" (my wife wouldn't watch it after I had her watch the "Bloody Mary" episode).
> 
> The current season is probably the next best. The current storyline has me grinding my teeth for the next episode.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I must be uninformed, school me on Supernatural, for I never heard of it.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

It's a show on the CW that follows Smallville on Wednesday nights.

Basic premise: 

2 brothers fight demons
Backround plot lines:

The mother was killed by a demon
That demon "infected" one of the brothers
The infected brother has some psychic powers

Anything more and I'm afraid I'd be giving too much away if you wanted to watch it.

It's definitely geared to your teenage crowd, but it has a lot of appeal for older folks. My dad, who hates just about everything on tv, likes it as well.

And there is eye candy for both men and women.

To me it's a darker, grittier version of say, Buffy or Angel. Maybe not quite as creative as Joss Whedon, but pretty good for network tv. I'd also argue the running plot lines, particularly the current year, are more intelligent. And as I mentioned, there are some downright creepy/scary episodes, particularly in the first season. There are also some particularly bad groaners as well.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

JCD said:


> Gotta go with "Supernatural".
> Other shows that I like:
> 
> Chuck
> ...


I just watched one episode, is hard to acommodate new shows when you have programmed everything for the week :bigsmile:

I also watch Chuck, Smallville (just for the kids, but I have to be there to keep an eye on them :whistling, Dexter ...the other you mentioned I have't really watched.

Did you remember "Moonlight"???


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Moonlight -- I watched it, but I wan't too in to it. Too much romantic stuff. I need way more action and less feelings. :bigsmile:


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Sounds like I`ll have to give it a shot. I`ll record it, I have Bible Class on Wednesday evening. 
But my show is still FRINGE!!


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Let me know what you think. 

If you don't like it, it won't hurt my feelings.. I'll think less of you, but it won't hurt my feelings. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

JCD said:


> Let me know what you think.
> 
> If you don't like it, it won't hurt my feelings.. I'll think less of you, but it won't hurt my feelings. :dumbcrazy:


Will do.


----------

